# Warwoman Wma Bear Hunt 9-26 thru 10-4



## blackbear (Sep 30, 2019)

Warwoman Wma has a bear and hog only rifle hunt right now  9-26 thru 10-4  
Anybody going?Any tips for best areas?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 30, 2019)

Not alot of bears up there. Not  trying to be discouraging but there's not as many as other places by a long shot


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 30, 2019)

Yea I'd love to go, but just no way to make it to this one. Best of luck, make sure you tie your boots tight going be some leather on the ground to work it. I've heard there are some nice ones there but they dont get that way by letting people find em easy. Besafe


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 30, 2019)

There are not near as many on Warwoman as there are other WMA's. It would make sense to relocate this hunt to another WMA such as Swallow Creek, Blue Ridge, Coopers Creek IMO...

I killed one on it last year, but I happened to find him while scouting for deer season. I made my 2nd scouting trip during the hunt because scouting with a gun is more fun and got lucky after scouting when i hunted in the evening. Based on what ive seen, unless you scout and find a bear your odds are low. I think I was told that mine was only the second bear in 4 years on this early hunt. Good luck!


----------



## Marsupial (Sep 30, 2019)

Not many bears means the place must have tons of deer, right?


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 30, 2019)

Marsupial said:


> Not many bears means the place must have tons of deer, right?



Actually, it does have a decent population.  I saw 13 on my best hunt last year during bow season.

I took my daughter there on the last day of the December hunt after she tagged out at buck shoals. We saw a nice 8 pt but she couldnt get a good shot.

I only hunted it 3 days total. Killed a bear on the other day. And a rattlesnake while we were scouting.

Always action!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 30, 2019)

LOL...My family owns and lives bordering Warwoman ! I wonder why nobody in the neighborhood can have much of a garden, especially corn ! And our corn feeders keep getting wrecked !! Whatever is destroying everybody's corn looks like it gets right in middle of it and pulls it to em !! Must be some very large coons !! My suggestion for Warwoman would be to not go so deep. Look close to the roads, especially Warwoman Rd. There are many access points along the paved road ! I would concentrate between Warwoman Rd and the rd that goes in from Sarah's Creek in by Walnut Fork and out at Tuckaleege (sic) that comes out below the store. There is a state trooper that lives next door that will thank ya for helping save his blueberry bush orchard he has down there !


----------



## Marsupial (Sep 30, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Actually, it does have a decent population.  I saw 13 on my best hunt last year during bow season.
> 
> I took my daughter there on the last day of the December hunt after she tagged out at buck shoals. We saw a nice 8 pt but she couldnt get a good shot.
> 
> ...



That’s cool you had a good hunt. According to the stats the deer population is as bad or worse than all the other NE GA mountain WMAs. I killed a couple deer and hogs up there years ago. Never saw a bear but did see sign. I gave up on it long ago, glad to hear the deer population has exploded. I’ll have to ride up there one day and see for myself.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 30, 2019)

blackbear said:


> Warwoman Wma has a bear and hog only rifle hunt right now  9-26 thru 10-4
> Anybody going?Any tips for best areas?


All i can say is get ready to be A man! Thems some hills in there!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 30, 2019)

blackbear said:


> Warwoman Wma has a bear and hog only rifle hunt right now  9-26 thru 10-4
> Anybody going?Any tips for best areas?



Sounds like you should pm @greg_n_clayton. I bet he would be glad to give you some great spots to try with the bears raiding his family.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 30, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Sounds like you should pm @greg_n_clayton. I bet he would be glad to give you some great spots to try with the bears raiding his family.


They everywhere. Just not up high where you would expect em to be ! Now they may migrate since the gardens are about gone and folks are beginning to gather their feed corn !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2019)

I forgot to mention, in the back (north side) of Warwoman WMA at the Bartam Trail, you can throw rocks off the top of that high ridge and hit the roofs of the houses in Sky Valley where the bear break in and eat people's tater chips in their kitchen !! The bear are so bad up there, from what I understand from the local paper, only city in the great state of Georgia that has a city ordinance against having bird feeders !


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dang, I walked that trail up to rabun bald few years ago all the way to the top. Didn't see any bear or deer sign much but the hogs were plentiful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2019)

I am beginning to believe @greg_n_clayton wants BooBoo's numbers reduced.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Dang, I walked that trail up to rabun bald few years ago all the way to the top. Didn't see any bear or deer sign much but the hogs were plentiful.


We use ride horses on that trail ! Take a couple of days and camp in there. Ride the refuge and poach off horse back, then come out on Darnell Creek where the gun range is now. That's been.....man.......about 45 years ago !


----------



## FMBear (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a very deep love/hate relationship with Warwoman. 
I hunted the same bear for 6 years straight, to no success. I've also had other bear inside of 10 yards for 10 minutes, drawn back twice, with no final shot opportunity. 
Several members of this Forum have joined me for hunts up there, with only 2 joining me again after the first hunt.
Warwoman will test not only your physical ability, it will also fully your spirit. 
As others have said, the bears in this area reach their size and age for a reason. 
Warwoman does have plenty of deer as well, as I've seen more deer in this area than any other northeast Georgia WMA.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 3, 2019)

FMBear said:


> I have a very deep love/hate relationship with Warwoman.
> I hunted the same bear for 6 years straight, to no success. I've also had other bear inside of 10 yards for 10 minutes, drawn back twice, with no final shot opportunity.
> Several members of this Forum have joined me for hunts up there, with only 2 joining me again after the first hunt.
> Warwoman will test not only your physical ability, it will also fully your spirit.
> ...


There are fewer but bigger bears there. I think the big boars help kill off some of the cubs or the sows with cubs leave the area. Because of that is why there are more deer. Just my thoughts from what I've seen. By no means is the deer population booming but it should prove what the mountains are capable of. Area manager there is A+ and works hard at hog and coyote control. His efforts show.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 3, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> There are fewer but bigger bears there. I think the big boars help kill off some of the cubs or the sows with cubs leave the area. Because of that is why there are more deer. Just my thoughts from what I've seen. By no means is the deer population booming but it should prove what the mountains are capable of. Area manager there is A+ and works hard at hog and coyote control. His efforts show.



I agree. Just started hunting there in turkey season.  Warwoman has by far the most deer sign of the other mountain WMA's east of Fannin County. That guy knows his stuff. Hopefully the others will follow his lead.


----------



## NGA44 (Oct 3, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> There are fewer but bigger bears there. I think the big boars help kill off some of the cubs or the sows with cubs leave the area. Because of that is why there are more deer. Just my thoughts from what I've seen. By no means is the deer population booming but it should prove what the mountains are capable of. Area manager there is A+ and works hard at hog and coyote control. His efforts show.





Buckman18 said:


> I agree. Just started hunting there in turkey season.  Warwoman has by far the most deer sign of the other mountain WMA's east of Fannin County. That guy knows his stuff. Hopefully the others will follow his lead.


Is he the guy from Rabun County?


----------



## FMBear (Oct 3, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> There are fewer but bigger bears there. I think the big boars help kill off some of the cubs or the sows with cubs leave the area. Because of that is why there are more deer. Just my thoughts from what I've seen. By no means is the deer population booming but it should prove what the mountains are capable of. Area manager there is A+ and works hard at hog and coyote control. His efforts show.



I agree.  Even the sows that are there are bigger than most.  Warwoman is the one WMA that I've never seen, nor gotten trail camera pics, of cubs with sows.  
And you're right, the area manager there is one of the best with the management of the roads, wildlife clearings, and attention to the game there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 3, 2019)

He is a native of Rabun County and he loves the WMA. He has a vested interest in the Warwoman WMA because he grew up on and cut his teeth hunting the WMA. He does the best work anyone could do on a mountain WMA. He manages Warwoman almost 100% by himself, alone, with no help. I know him very, very, very well, and he is one of the best DNR technicians that I have ever met. Spent lots of time with him in the past. Warwoman is a difficult place to hunt because it is extremely rough terrain, but he is trying his best to get the deer numbers up. You guys might not realize it, but he works many, MANY hours off the clock, and unpaid just to keep Warwoman up and running. He really does love the place, and manages it out of his passion for the land and area. He doesn't get paid enough in my personal opinion!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 3, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> He is a native of Rabun County and he loves the WMA. He has a vested interest in the Warwoman WMA because he grew up on and cut his teeth hunting the WMA. He does the best work anyone could do on a mountain WMA. He manages Warwoman almost 100% by himself, alone, with no help. I know him very, very, very well, and he is one of the best DNR technicians that I have ever met. Spent lots of time with him in the past. Warwoman is a difficult place to hunt because it is extremely rough terrain, but he is trying his best to get the deer numbers up. You guys might not realize it, but he works many, MANY hours off the clock, and unpaid just to keep Warwoman up and running. He really does love the place, and manages it out of his passion for the land and area. He doesn't get paid enough in my personal opinion!


Well said!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 3, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> He is a native of Rabun County and he loves the WMA. He has a vested interest in the Warwoman WMA because he grew up on and cut his teeth hunting the WMA. He does the best work anyone could do on a mountain WMA. He manages Warwoman almost 100% by himself, alone, with no help. I know him very, very, very well, and he is one of the best DNR technicians that I have ever met. Spent lots of time with him in the past. Warwoman is a difficult place to hunt because it is extremely rough terrain, but he is trying his best to get the deer numbers up. You guys might not realize it, but he works many, MANY hours off the clock, and unpaid just to keep Warwoman up and running. He really does love the place, and manages it out of his passion for the land and area. He doesn't get paid enough in my personal opinion!


I don't know the guy you are speaking of, but I talked to Al a few months back and he said he had come outta full retirement and helping some part time down there.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 3, 2019)

Last year, when I called to report a bear I had killed on Chattahoochee,  he drove down from Rabun to tag it for me. A week or two later, I killed one on Warwoman. Figuring he'd be interested I text him a pic. Next thing I knew, he showed up and helped with the recovery, on his day off.  Im sure there are other great techs out there, but he and Kyle are excellent representatives of the DNR. And good people also.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 4, 2019)

If only they would do something about all those timber rattlers everywhere. There are a ton! Plus huge monster feral hogs that attack your truck. Not a safe place to hunt if you ask me. Much better off at one of the safer wmas.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 4, 2019)

timber rattlers everywhere,

That's right! Just like Lake Russell. There's to many snakes. People should go somewhere safer


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 4, 2019)

One less this week... he tasted good though.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 4, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> One less this week... he tasted good though.
> 
> View attachment 985418


Only 10,000 more to go. Cant kill them black panthers roamin though, they are endangered


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 4, 2019)

Did anyone have success on the Warwoman hunt?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 4, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> He is a native of Rabun County and he loves the WMA. He has a vested interest in the Warwoman WMA because he grew up on and cut his teeth hunting the WMA. He does the best work anyone could do on a mountain WMA. He manages Warwoman almost 100% by himself, alone, with no help. I know him very, very, very well, and he is one of the best DNR technicians that I have ever met. Spent lots of time with him in the past. Warwoman is a difficult place to hunt because it is extremely rough terrain, but he is trying his best to get the deer numbers up. You guys might not realize it, but he works many, MANY hours off the clock, and unpaid just to keep Warwoman up and running. He really does love the place, and manages it out of his passion for the land and area. He doesn't get paid enough in my personal opinion!


Call me crazy, but this sounds like how every WMA should be run...
He shouldn't have to work off the clock, but should have the tools AND the attitude to run it like this.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 4, 2019)

I checked in today all that was on the kill sheet was a 300#Hog.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 5, 2019)

Talked with a guy today down at National livestock show. They are from Rabun he said they are everywhere but also agreed on the terain conditions. Family farm backs up to NF he said its all work to hunt it same as WMA.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 5, 2019)

I use to spend a  week away sky valley time share every year. Up to about 3, 4 yrs ago. One afternoon I scouted a little at warwomen. You guys anit kidding about putting on your walking shoes. Not sure but the area I went was straight up or straight down. Is it all like that? After thinking a bit I decided probably not for me. I'd have top pack a frying pan in and eat my game while there. Rough country there.  So i went back to sky valley and caught shell crackers off the golf course ponds


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 5, 2019)

Go high and hunt down ! What I was trying to tell somebody up yonder about going high in above walnut fork......in a round about way. But ya need 2 vehicles and come out on Warwoman Rd ! A GPS would help alot as far as helping ya come out near your veh.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 6, 2019)

I gave it a final go today in the heavy mist and times of rain.  Good to see the mountains getting some much needed rain.  Staying focused on the south slopes, and that is where the acorns were heavy.  Unfortunately, most sign was over 1 week old.
I did see 2 very healthy does on one of the ridges I was on.
I did also run into Ethan and Beth, 2 of the game wardens on patrol up there today.  It took some maneuvering of our trucks for me to get by them on the narrow road I was on, but we made it happen with some laughs and good conversation afterwards.  
Oh, and only one hog killed as of this morning a couple of days back.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2019)

FMBear said:


> I gave it a final go today in the heavy mist and times of rain.  Good to see the mountains getting some much needed rain.  Staying focused on the south slopes, and that is where the acorns were heavy.  Unfortunately, most sign was over 1 week old.
> I did see 2 very healthy does on one of the ridges I was on.
> I did also run into Ethan and Beth, 2 of the game wardens on patrol up there today.  It took some maneuvering of our trucks for me to get by them on the narrow road I was on, but we made it happen with some laughs and good conversation afterwards.
> Oh, and only one hog killed as of this morning a couple of days back.


I talk to them as well !! We hung around at Finney Creek for a little while out at Warwoman Rd where you go out to the check station.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2019)

Do they go in pairs in case one gets hurt?


----------



## akachin1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Is anyone going back up to Warwoman WMA for the mid-November hunt? If so, any advice. I have never hunted up there before.


----------

